# (2015) Coco Palms



## ouaifer (Mar 10, 2015)

_The planning commission has just approved the rebuild of our Coco Palms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Historic vote
Larry Rivera Celebration Party
_


----------



## tfalk (Mar 10, 2015)

About time!!!!!!!


----------



## Fisch (Mar 11, 2015)

Two Thumbs Up


----------



## DianneL (Apr 5, 2015)

*No changes*

Just returned from Kauai. Nothing happening at Coco Palms yet. Hopefully the project will move forward. I visited it back in the day, prior to Iniki.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 6, 2015)

The way things move on Kauai I'll be dead before anything starts.

Sterling


----------



## Roger830 (Apr 6, 2015)

We were there yesterday. There's a strong odor of burnt wood from the chain link fence at the entrance. It's really shabby looking. Definitely a teardown.  Some of the rooms are only a few feet from a busy road. If they build further back, they'll have to cut down some of the nice coconut trees.


----------



## Harry (Apr 7, 2015)

Kauai Kid said:


> The way things move on Kauai I'll be dead before anything starts.
> 
> Sterling



You are usually right on with events in Kauai but it seems like this is a real go. When we were there last month the locals seem to think that the project will proceed. Apparently there is considerable political support for it and the past legal entanglements have been resolved.

Harry


----------



## rifleman69 (Apr 7, 2015)

Harry said:


> You are usually right on with events in Kauai but it seems like this is a real go. When we were there last month the locals seem to think that the project will proceed. Apparently there is considerable political support for it and the past legal entanglements have been resolved.
> 
> Harry



I believe that the cleanup process will be as fast as possible.  Lots of local jobs to be created and will help any politician who wants to be elected/re-elected.  It will be good to see that spot redeveloped in some fashion.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 7, 2015)

I sure hope that Coco Palms gets reborn and becomes the "in" place like it used to be.

Sterling


----------



## Roger830 (May 24, 2015)

Coco Palms to be demolished.

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/...lms_Resort_set_to_be_demolished_revamped.html


----------



## linsj (May 24, 2015)

I'm not surprised. Years ago I took the movie tour, which included walking around this property. None of the buildings looked salvageable.


----------



## ouaifer (Oct 16, 2015)

*The BLESSING has been completed*

_It's a GO!!!  THE blessing has been done....watch the ceremonies of yesterday.  Ceremonial Blessing_


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 31, 2017)

Squatters at Coco Palms.

It's sometimes ironic how events interact with our lives. 
Yesterday we drove past the Coco Plams after renting our car and saw this in the local paper someone left at our resort.

Here's a link to the info with drawings of the new resort. It looks very nice.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4368162/Hawaiians-claim-rightful-owners-luxury-resort.html


----------



## Luanne (Mar 31, 2017)

DianneL said:


> *No changes*
> 
> Just returned from Kauai. Nothing happening at Coco Palms yet. Hopefully the project will move forward. I visited it back in the day, prior to Iniki.


I stayed there on my first visit to Hawaii with my parents and sister in 1968.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 13, 2017)

Personally, I can't wait for the first Elvis Impersonators Convention to be held there. A whole lot of nostalgia wrapped up in that place.


----------



## Kildahl (Mar 1, 2019)

Brief Update:
https://www.thegardenisland.com/2019/03/01/hawaii-news/mayor-time-for-action-on-coco-palms/


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 1, 2019)

WalnutBaron said:


> Personally, I can't wait for the first Elvis Impersonators Convention to be held there. A whole lot of nostalgia wrapped up in that place.


I'm waiting for the South Park update.

At the Coco Palms, Kenny stumbles upon the ghost of Elvis.


----------

